# Silver Needle Nose Gars



## User (May 31, 2004)

Found some of these fish today at my LFS for $11.99, didn't buy any yet though. Are these fish brackish? Do they only eat live fish? Recommended full diet. And are they "hardy"? Any information is appreciated.


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

http://www.aquariumfish.net/catalog_pages/...needle_nose.htm

says to add salt. they only eat small fish tho...heh


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

It does say to add salt, they do prefer brackish conditions.


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

sh*t, they only eat live foods like fish and insects. That maximizes disease risk.


----------



## rbp 4 135 (Mar 2, 2004)

i had one for about a week, verry cool fish, yes they will only eat live fish, but i would imagine that they are pretty immune to deasise seeing that is all the eat in the wild to. mine died cause of a run in with an un protected powerhead intake. the first symptom was death


----------



## SLANTED (Dec 7, 2003)

Cool fish to own. They just hang out near the top. These guys aren't too agressive, so be careful you don't have any agressive fish. I got mine to eat floating/slow sinking arowana sticks. I had decent current and the sticks would float around and then slowly sink. It was enough for them to strike.


----------



## creni guy (Jan 26, 2005)

SLANTED said:


> Cool fish to own. They just hang out near the top. These guys aren't too agressive, so be careful you don't have any agressive fish. I got mine to eat floating/slow sinking arowana sticks. I had decent current and the sticks would float around and then slowly sink. It was enough for them to strike.
> [snapback]875385[/snapback]​


I had a pair of hujetas, slant nosed gars, I have never owned a silver needlenosed. However, from what I have seen and heard their feeding behavior is quite similar to my hujetas and I eventualy got those guys to eat nightcrawlers. It took them a while before I could get them to eat the occasional nightcrawler, most of the time they would only eat live fish.


----------

